# Tru Rays 13x7 & 13X6 With New Caps Still In Pack



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Call Gary 916-208-8099 or email [email protected] $500 Takes All


----------



## 67_COUGNUT (Sep 17, 2007)

e-mail sent


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

CanI get a better pic of the hub? They kinda look more like the newer style mcleans holmes but for the price its still a good deal.

Correct me if I am wrong I read on another post Tru Rays didnt make 13s did they?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

tru rays were 14eens only and had a bell-type hub. those look like
non bell in the other thread


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 28 2008, 05:07 AM~9801237
> *tru rays were 14eens only and had a bell-type hub. those look like
> non bell in the other thread
> *


I thought I read that and I was also told by an OG that they never have seen 14x8 and that mine are 14x7s


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

I have a set of 14x8 crossed laced tru rays  they are confirmed rays


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 28 2008, 11:04 AM~9802765
> *I have a set of 14x8 crossed laced tru rays  they are confirmed rays
> *


How are you measuring it? the guy that sold me mine was doing it wrong. Either way Tru Rays are Tru Rays.

*Wheel size and Back spacing*
To measure wheel size and width, start with diameter (A) go from inner lip to inner lip. 
Width (B) is also inner lip to inner lip. Back spacing or offset © is found by
placing a straght edge along back of wheeland measuring from center 
to your straght edge (see diagram)


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 28 2008, 09:50 PM~9803552
> *How are you measuring it? the guy that sold me mine was doing it wrong. Either way Tru Rays are Tru Rays.
> 
> Wheel size and Back spacing
> ...


Mike's cross laces are definately x8's and definately tru-rays


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

the width dont have anything to do with how u measure it. straight one side to the other.
anyways, theres a one inch difference ...


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

KICK ASS! hahahaha.... I was told they dont exist by an OG cuz he never saw them b4. I didnt question you I was just told different. He told me I dont have the extra inch of lip right after the spokes like you have in the pic. I KNOW you have real trus from the past pics I saw.... 

Any pics of them on a car yet?


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

I've got these 2 pics of them on little Mikey's glasshouse (without tires though)


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

THET DO HAVE THE BELL HUB OR THE CAPS WOULD NOT EVEN FIT 

I JUST GOT 3 MORE SETS OF 4 BRAND NEW CAPS IF ANYBODY WANTS SOME 916-208-8099 GARY $200 A SET 

JUST LIKE THE ONES PICTURED ABOVE


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT_@Jan 29 2008, 12:15 AM~9804638
> *THET DO HAVE THE BELL HUB OR THE CAPS WOULD NOT EVEN FIT
> 
> I JUST GOT 3 MORE SETS OF 4 BRAND NEW CAPS IF ANYBODY WANTS SOME  916-208-8099 GARY  $200 A SET
> ...


It's not about the front of the hub (where the cap goes) but the back of the hub. On Tru-rays the hub flares out on the back. 

The pics you posted look like Mcleans (don't flare out in the back). It would help if you posted a frontal pic.


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh I see now behind the spokes the edge on the back


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

DAMMMMI WANT THOSE RIMMMMSSSS :tears: :tears:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Thoes "are" Mcleans check the 2nd pic.....


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT_@Jan 29 2008, 01:49 AM~9805322
> *Oh I see now behind the spokes  the edge on the back
> *


Yeah, Mcleans  

Still a nice deal though


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

YEA NO FLARE MUT BE mC LEAN i DIDNT KNOW THEY MADE STRAIGHT LACE BUT THEY ARE STILL FOR SALE AND I JUST GOT 3 MORE SETS OF CAPS IF ANY BODY WANTS THEM


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT_@Jan 28 2008, 02:15 PM~9804638
> *THET DO HAVE THE BELL HUB OR THE CAPS WOULD NOT EVEN FIT
> 
> I JUST GOT 3 MORE SETS OF 4 BRAND NEW CAPS IF ANYBODY WANTS SOME  916-208-8099 GARY  $200 A SET
> ...



GARY? DO YOU OWN A BLUE 67 WAGON?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ACCESSORYFREAK, ez_rider, 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT, SAUL


whats up ez??? how you been?


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

14X7 Tru Rays










14X8 Tru Spokes

OG


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 28 2008, 08:41 PM~9806964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LUV THESE  HOW MUCH


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

As I remember Tru Rays Are Only Straight Lace & Tru Classics Are Cross Lace Rays Used A Octagon Cap Like In The Pic Above & the 3 sets I am selling & Tru Classics Used Th Round Domed Cap. I Bought a Brand New Set In 1980. 




















This pic Are Tru Rays But With Tru Classic Caps And Tru Ray Chips


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

TRU RAYS ARE CROSS-LACED AS WELL.


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Then What Are Tru Calssics ?

I Was In New Wave Car Club In 1979 Nor Cal Chapter

I Used to Go To Andys Hydralics In San Jose To Get (Juice) Parts if You remember what that means


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT_@Jan 29 2008, 08:44 PM~9818357
> *Then What Are Tru Calssics ?
> 
> I Was In New Wave Car Club In 1979 Nor Cal Chapter
> ...



CLASSICS ARE CROSSED AS WELL. IM NOT OLD ENOUGH TO REMEMBER ANDY'S JUST BEEN TOLD STORIES ABOUT IT AND RAULS HERE IN FRESNO.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 28 2008, 01:52 PM~9803979
> *I've got these 2 pics of them on little Mikey's glasshouse (without tires though)
> 
> 
> ...


I believe these are True Classis II.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT+Jan 29 2008, 07:30 PM~9816923-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True Classics are cross laced,but there was also True Classic II wheels that are crossed laced.True Classic IIs are like the ones on my last post.True Classics are laced differently.True Rays are only straight lace.As for the wheels on the first post,they are either McLean or Roadster.The first McLeans did have a flaired hub and then went to the smooth hub.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

Also,can't forgete the StarWire Classics!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Jan 29 2008, 09:14 PM~9818692
> *True Classics are cross laced,but there was also True Classic II wheels that are crossed laced.True Classic IIs are like the ones on my last post.True Classics are laced differently.True Rays are only straight lace.As for the wheels on the first post,they are either McLean or Roadster.The first McLeans did have a flaired hub and then went to the smooth hub.
> *



THE WHEEL WITH NO TIRE ON THE CAR IS A CROSS-LACED TRU RAY.

THE WHEEL WITH THE LINCOLN CAP IS A TRU CLASSIC.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7171391


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 29 2008, 10:22 PM~9818777
> *THE WHEEL WITH NO TIRE ON THE CAR IS A CROSS-LACED TRU RAY.
> 
> THE WHEEL WITH THE LINCOLN CAP IS A TRU CLASSIC.
> ...


The ones with the lincoln cap is definitely a Tru-Classic,but i don't remember Tru Rays making crossed lace. A friend of mine has a set of Tru-Classic IIs ,I wish he was here so we could take them out of his storage and take pics so you can see what I mean! If I'm wrong ,then I'm wrong! I'll try and find some pics to post! :biggrin:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

I Was Around When they Were sellin them brand New Tru Rays Were Never Cross laced Always Straight !! uffin:


----------



## rj67 (Jul 19, 2006)

:nicoderm: they were made...there was an nos set in the OG box's on ebay about a year ago- if anyone remembers- i think i saved the pic i have to check...was stamped right on the side of the box TRU=RAY CROSSLACE-


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

I believe these are the first series of TruClassics to hit the streets. They are the cross & straight laced pattern.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

I totally forgot I had it until RJ67 brought it up. It does say cross-lace right on the box


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Jan 29 2008, 09:33 PM~9818901
> *The ones with the lincoln cap is definitely a Tru-Classic,but i don't remember Tru Rays making crossed lace. A friend of mine has a set of Tru-Classic IIs ,I wish he was here so we could take them out of his storage and take pics so you can see what I mean! If I'm wrong ,then I'm wrong! I'll try and find some pics to post!  :biggrin:
> *



see now your gonna make me go through my old LRMS to look through the ads :biggrin:


----------



## 67_COUGNUT (Sep 17, 2007)

Classics n Vogues Oakland Style :0 :0 :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

rims :thumbsup: tires :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

WHATS THE LOWEST YOU'LL GO.......


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

A whole lot of confusion going on in this thread. It's like this:

-Tru-spokes

-Tru-Rays, cross laced and straight laced

-Tru-Classics 

If you could get pics of your friend's Tru-Classic II wheels, that would be great. It's possible those are just a second, revised, version of the first series of Tru-Classics.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 30 2008, 01:34 PM~9822416
> *A whole lot of confusion going on in this thread. It's like this:
> 
> -Tru-spokes
> ...


SO WHICH ONE ARE THESE


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

the ones for sale in this thread are NOT tru rays. maybe mcleans or roadsters.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 30 2008, 01:49 PM~9822549
> *the ones for sale in this thread are NOT tru rays. maybe mcleans or roadsters.
> *


X10

Although, there is a guy on ebay selling sets and said they are Tru Spoke and that the company he works for bought a gang of sets back in the late 80s. Looks like they have tons of chips and are putting them on newer wheels. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...:MEWA:IT&ih=005
Roadster does still mfg a bolt on wheel that is similar to the Classics with the Kelsy Hayes style hub but are fwd and you can pick them up at wheel shops like Super Buy Tires.
http://superbuytires.com/Roadster%20Wire/


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

YEAH I WONDER IF THEY'LL SELL THEM :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 28 2008, 08:41 PM~9806964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 28 2008, 08:41 PM~9806964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 30 2008, 09:40 PM~9822455
> *SO WHICH ONE ARE THESE
> *


Which ones, the ones that are for sale in this thread? 

They aren't any type of Tru-wheels. They are McLeans or Roadsters.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 30 2008, 01:52 PM~9822584
> *HOW MUCH :biggrin:
> *


Not 4 Sale


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 30 2008, 02:00 PM~9822640
> *Not 4 Sale
> *


 :tears: :tears: :roflmao:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67_COUGNUT_@Jan 30 2008, 11:56 AM~9821785
> *Classics n Vogues Oakland Style  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...




O-NO-U-DIDNT!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider+Jan 30 2008, 12:50 PM~9822570-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 30 2008, 12:33 PM~9822975
> *But after the Tru-classics II isnt that when Cragar bought the name and tooling for Tru out and thats when the Cragar Tru Spoke came to be? Either way I was told they were bought out by Cragar. That and I have seen a bunch of rims on ebay as well as other places that have a kinda locking moon dish and just say tru spoke advertised as Cragar Tru Spokes.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



yes tru spoke was bought out by cragar. the only wheels they made were the bolt-on with the moon caps like the ones on ebay. then they tried to make a comeback with tru cruisers and the set hoppin62 posted up a few pages back. it was in the early 90s when those came out. ill see if i can find a ad in LRM.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

dunno for sure but IMO you were able to get what ever cap style you wanted
when you bought a set of straights, rays or classics.... check this out...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67_COUGNUT_@Jan 30 2008, 09:56 AM~9821785
> *Classics n Vogues Oakland Style  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## rj67 (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice Rimz EZ


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rj67_@Jan 30 2008, 08:46 PM~9826438
> *Nice Rimz EZ
> *


Thanks, a really cool dude here on LIL was watching out for me and hooked me up. I think you may know him...has a red seven.
:thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rj67+Jan 30 2008, 06:46 PM~9826438-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...... HMMMM :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT_@Jan 29 2008, 07:30 PM~9816923
> *As I remember Tru Rays Are Only Straight Lace & Tru Classics Are Cross Lace Rays Used A Octagon Cap Like In The Pic Above & the 3 sets I am selling & Tru Classics Used Th Round Domed Cap. I Bought a Brand New Set In 1980.
> 
> 
> ...


You want to sell'em?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

has anybody got pics of these old school 13s on a 93-96 fleetwood?


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Olds98 (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 67_COUGNUT_@Jan 30 2008, 11:56 AM~9821785
> *Classics n Vogues Oakland Style  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


that's some straight bay shit.....

"i like vogue tires wit da right wires - andre nickatina"

i can dig it,
Flaco


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650+Jun 25 2007, 10:02 AM~8171624-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Man I Just Dont Like The Look Of 14's Though


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT_@Jan 31 2008, 01:46 PM~9833129
> *Man I Just Dont Like The Look Of 14's Though
> *



WELL THE ONLY WAY YOUR GONNA GET TRU SPOKES IN 13s IS TO HAVE THEM MADE.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 31 2008, 03:03 PM~9833261
> *WELL THE ONLY WAY YOUR GONNA GET TRU SPOKES IN 13s IS TO HAVE THEM MADE.
> *



Unless you get the new ones but it just doesnt have the same character.


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 28 2008, 06:41 PM~9806964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's up ez_rider 
:wave:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 31 2008, 03:17 PM~9833849
> *Unless you get the new ones but it just doesnt have the same character.
> *



nothing will ever be better than og, that goes for anything.


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 31 2008, 03:37 PM~9834002
> *nothing will ever be better than og, that goes for anything.
> *


X1000


----------



## 67_COUGNUT (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Olds98_@Jan 31 2008, 12:25 PM~9832551
> *that's some straight bay shit.....
> 
> "i like vogue tires wit da right wires - andre nickatina"
> ...


"Vogues and Trus, Chuck Taylor shoes..." - Andre Nickatina
"Trus and Vogues on my car, baby Imma star.." - Too $hort
"Classics and Vogues, prone to knock hoes, then they had Star Wires on fire" - Richie Rich


----------



## 67_COUGNUT (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Olds98_@Jan 31 2008, 12:25 PM~9832551
> *that's some straight bay shit.....
> 
> "i like vogue tires wit da right wires - andre nickatina"
> ...


"Vogues and Trus, Chuck Taylor shoes..." - Andre Nickatina
"Trus and Vogues on my car, baby Imma star.." - Too $hort
"Classics and Vogues, prone to knock hoes, then they had Star Wires on fire" - Richie Rich


----------

